# TTS vs S Line ride quality



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a TTS. I bought the first one I tested as it had a really high spec and in my fav colour combo. Downside is I had nothing to compare this with.

After living with the car for 6 months now, I find it's ride quality in comfort mode is generally fine on most road surfaces but do find the ride jiggly on poor surfaces and the 20" alloys crashy.

I've been lent a new TT S Line black edition with 20" alloys while my car has warranty work done.

What's really surprised me is how much more comfortable I find the ride quality is on the S Line in comfort mode? It's better at being more supple over poor surfaces and generally just a more relaxing drive to me.

I would of expected both to ride similar in comfort mode with 20's or the TTS with Mag ride to handle poor surfaces better? Or could it be mines done 22k miles now vs the S Line which has hardly any miles on it being new.

Just wondered if anyone's experienced both and their thoughts on this?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

What year is your TTS?

Mine is a MY16 and has a crashy ride. Took it into Audi and the tech said it was common in the early cars and is having the rear dampers and mounts replaced.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ride comfort in a TTS isn't exactly high up my list, but having said that, my TTS is a MY 16 and in Comfort setting the ride is very good. I'm running 19 inch alloys. Comparing it to my last car, an RS3 8S, it's way better and also, an improvement over my last TTS and TT RS. It also handles better in the softest setting and out performs all the afore mentioned cars in that department...


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

As posted several times, my MY16 TTS had a crashy ride and my new MY18 RS is a significant improvement. As TTS says, if Audi recognise it is a problem get it back to them PDQ


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Do you know if the s line definitely had s line suspension as it's possible it had the sport suspension specified which could make a difference


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr TTS said:


> What year is your TTS?
> 
> Mine is a MY16 and has a crashy ride. Took it into Audi and the tech said it was common in the early cars and is having the rear dampers and mounts replaced.


Oh that's interesting. I'll raise that question with the dealer. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr TTS said:


> What year is your TTS?
> 
> Mine is a MY16 and has a crashy ride. Took it into Audi and the tech said it was common in the early cars and is having the rear dampers and mounts replaced.


 Should of added mines MY2015

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a TTS MY17 and disappointed in the ride quality (in all modes)
As stated in previous threads the rear end appears to be not balanced in relation to the front end.

There have been issues with the early TTS's where the rear mounts were defective and replaced.
BUT my car (MY17) already has or should have the new mounts.

Been into Audi 3 times about it and they don't acknowledge any issues so I am stuck with what I consider to be a problem until I get shot.


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Do you know if the s line definitely had s line suspension as it's possible it had the sport suspension specified which could make a difference


I don't but I'm now going to speak to the service dept and ask them to take a look at the suspension. Both on 20" alloys yet a very noticeable difference in ride quality.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> I have a TTS MY17 and disappointed in the ride quality (in all modes)
> As stated in previous threads the rear end appears to be not balanced in relation to the front end.
> 
> There have been issues with the early TTS's where the rear mounts were defective and replaced.
> ...


Thanks and good to know.

In the same boat. I don't know what to do now .

I do drive around in comfort mode 98% of the time and ideally I'd like it to ride like the TT S Line I've got which is also on 20" alloys. If it did, I'd be loving the car so much more, all of the time!

I need to ask about the suspension on this S Line I've got as someone mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I went in with a printout of the TSB for the rear top mounts. The technician took the car out for a lap round the block with me and said he was aware of the top mount issue but thought mine sounded like a damper problem and this was a known issue.

The rear sounds like it's running very hard suspension. The front soaks up the bumps and the rear crashes through them with a loud thud each time.

Fingers crossed the new parts will resolve it.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Although Mag Ride is standard on the TTS it is a very expensive optional extra on the S-line and in my experience almost never included by the original buyer. Without Mag Ride I think I'm right in saying that whatever option is chosen in Drive Select (including Comfort) the ride suspension will be the same. If lowered S-line suspension was spec'd then the ride will be harsher than on standard sport suspension.


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr TTS said:


> I went in with a printout of the TSB for the rear top mounts. The technician took the car out for a lap round the block with me and said he was aware of the top mount issue but thought mine sounded like a damper problem and this was a known issue.
> 
> The rear sounds like it's running very hard suspension. The front soaks up the bumps and the rear crashes through them with a loud thud each time.
> 
> Fingers crossed the new parts will resolve it.


That's a really good idea.
Do you have a link or ref number for the TSB please?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

It's on page 4 of this thread:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1159722&start=45


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr TTS said:


> It's on page 4 of this thread:
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1159722&start=45


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr TTS said:


> I went in with a printout of the TSB for the rear top mounts. The technician took the car out for a lap round the block with me and said he was aware of the top mount issue but thought mine sounded like a damper problem and this was a known issue.
> 
> The rear sounds like it's running very hard suspension. The front soaks up the bumps and the rear crashes through them with a loud thud each time.
> 
> Fingers crossed the new parts will resolve it.


I wish my dealer (edinburgh) would be as proactive.

what you describe is exactly what I experience. the fronts are perfect, the rears feel like they are bolted on from another car.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate the ride in my TTS. It's a MY16 with 20" wheels and Mag true. As stated it just seems to crash over every slight bump and do in the road. Compared to previous S3 with 18's and non mag ride it's dreadful. I'm actually not able to drive the TTS as fast as the ride comfort is so poor. It is genuinely making me contemplate getting shot of it.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

thegingerone said:


> I hate the ride in my TTS. It's a MY16 with 20" wheels and Mag true. As stated it just seems to crash over every slight bump and do in the road. Compared to previous S3 with 18's and non mag ride it's dreadful. I'm actually not able to drive the TTS as fast as the ride comfort is so poor. It is genuinely making me contemplate getting shot of it.


I'd be more inclined to get shot of the wheels.

Although I test drove a TTS with 20 inch wheels and the ride was fine. It was set up in Individual mode with everything set to dynamic but the ride was in comfort mode.

My TTS with OE 19s is fine in comfort mode.

With 18 inch winter wheels in comfort mode its like an armchair


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it just me, but why would you buy a "sports" car if you don't want it to feel like one?

A guy at work bought a TTS a few years back and got rid of it after 6 months because the ride was too hard. Yet people go for the sportier model put bigger wheels on. It drives like a sports car and people wish it was less so?

I've come back to a TTS from a Porsche Cayman S and even in dynamic mode the TTS is a comfier ride than the Porsche was. In comfort mode it drives like any other car I have access too - perhaps a little harder, but I suspect the seats also make a difference.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

There are two issues on this thread that are separate 'problems' from eachother.

1. Harder ride quality (TTS vs S line ride quality)
2. The rear suspension having a harsh/crashy ride quality.

I don't mind hard suspension, but when the rear seems to differ from how the front absorbs/sounds it seems to point towards a problem.


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought I better update this.

I contacted the dealer and told them about the ride quality in my TTS compared to the TT S line with the same size tyres/alloys yet I was finding the TT S line far superior in comfort/refinement whichever mode and that to me was quite surprising as the TTS comes with mag ride.

So they looked into the issue, I also passed over the Audi TSB to them.

Well, yesterday I got my car back. All I can say is ... I am over the moon with the transformation! 
My TTS is now riding sooo much better than before, I would say night and day difference and in comfort to before and it feels softer/comfortable than than the S line I had for the past 4 weeks!

My TTS was previously crashy at all times over any pot holes, ruts in the road but now its just so good at dealing with those same roads I am honestly loving the new found refinement/comfort!

Thanks to the guidance and all I can say is if you are finding your TTS is crashing over pot holes etc. then definitely get it checked out as more than likely its the rear top mounts as per the Audi TSB.

Thanks again to all for the great help and advice!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

so they did change the top mounts then ?
what year is your car?


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> so they did change the top mounts then ?
> what year is your car?


Yep, under the warranty. 
It's a 2015.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

good news for you.
mines is 2017..apparently that fix is not for my year of car.
the car was in again last week (1st service) and the garage for a 4th time said the thud from the rear is normal. so at a loose end to be honest.
they won't acknowledge an issue Grrrrr

Even tempted to change them myself.
also read a garage in Wales replaced the shocks which fixed it. unsure why edinburgh are so resistant.

I need a ride in someone else's TTS to compare.


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> good news for you.
> mines is 2017..apparently that fix is not for my year of car.
> the car was in again last week (1st service) and the garage for a 4th time said the thud from the rear is normal. so at a loose end to be honest.
> they won't acknowledge an issue Grrrrr
> ...


 I only realised there was an issue with mine because of the courtesy car I was lent that instantly put doubts into my head.

My TTS had a crashy ride at all times. I was told it's a sports car and you have to expect a firm ride. But there is a difference between firm and crashy though!

I think that's it, you'll need to compare it with another of similar setup to highlight any potential issue.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

carrock said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the ride in my TTS. It's a MY16 with 20" wheels and Mag true. As stated it just seems to crash over every slight bump and do in the road. Compared to previous S3 with 18's and non mag ride it's dreadful. I'm actually not able to drive the TTS as fast as the ride comfort is so poor. It is genuinely making me contemplate getting shot of it.
> ...


Agree, just swap the wheels. I too hate the ride of the 20" (in additional to the 1990s looks). The ride with 19s and MR is a great compromise between looks and everyday usability on roads while giving you two distinct feelings depending on your mood/location. TT lacks that drivers car "feel".

In terms of some of the other comments, TT is not really a sports car, it's just a coupe bodied A3. While "sports car" is a vague term for sure, most agree it needs the engine in the right place, a well balanced chassis is a must and the drive is towards the rear. Also it not focused on everyday comforts such as heated seats and parking sensors... (i cold have picked lot of options..)


----------



## audiopip (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi there, hope it's OK to revive this old thread, I am new to this forum.

I bought a 2015 MY16 TTS last year to replace my 2010 8J S line. The ride was horrible, and before we get the 'sports car what do expect' comments my previous cars were Lotus/Caterham Sevens and Elise, and the TTS ride is still horrible!

Here in Australia the roads tend to be quite poor so I thought for a while it was me. But the car was so uncomfortable it actually hurt after a long drive, like doing 6 rounds with Mike Tyson. So I now have the Modular Suspension System (MMS) spring package (from Southampton UK) and replaced the rear top mounts (034 Motorsport) which were knocking. 

The result is a complete transformation, highly recommend the MMS Kit. Note if you wish to lower the car much then MMS is not for you, but lowering is not an option for me, so that was fine. Only bug bear is replacing the top mounts on a Magride car because you need to extract the electrical connectors to do the job. One of mine came out fine, the other not so much. So beware of that.

Finally does anyone know the correct ride height, wheel centre to top of arch? Currently I have 355mm front and 365 rear mm. Possibly a bit high, but like I say in Australia too high is much safer than too low! And does anyone have a part number for the revised rear dampers? Thanks!


----------

